# Guinea Pig Pictures



## xchocolatexmustardx (Mar 14, 2011)

I love looking at pictures of Guinea Pigs! Show me yours!


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Jemima...(Sow)









All the other females..









Sam (boar)









Ted the Swiss piggy (boar)









Ginger (boar)









Smudge (boar)


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Ahhh bless there really cute. Not sure how to put pics on but theres one or two in my photo section on my profile.....daughter did it. Haha


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Here are some of Herbert. The ones of him on my lap are when we had a storm here the other week and he wasnt too happy with the thunder :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2011)

Here is Biscuit










and his son Crumbs


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

@Jazzy - your second pic of the whole clan looks great, wish I had a big group like that!

my piggies

*Popple*









*Pixie*









*Purdy*


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

WOW Jazzy I neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed Ted LOL.

He is stunning:001_smile:


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Here's my piggies......

Liquorice (Alpaca)









Jesse (Peruv)









Baby-Girl (Peruv)









Simba (Peruv)









Nala (Peruv)









2 peruv Boars









Josie (Sheltie)









Jon (peruv)









Lindt & Liquorice (Alpacas)


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

lovely piggies


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

deb53 said:


> WOW Jazzy I neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed Ted LOL.
> 
> He is stunning:001_smile:


He's a lovely piggy, very docile and sweet.

Noticed his breeder has some piggies free to good homes if anyone is in the Stockport area and one of them is a Swiss boar although not the same colour as Ted.


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

all gorgeous piggies


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

deb53 said:


> Here's my piggies......
> 
> Liquorice (Alpaca)
> 
> ...


Wow your piggies are all absolutely gorgeous - I want them all.:001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> Wow your piggies are all absolutely gorgeous - I want them all.:001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


Thankyou. 

A home is not a Home without a Piggy or 2 or 3 or 4 or 5 or....................


----------

